# interesting…



## alecstilleyedye (16 Oct 2007)

i was at bramall hall on sunday and, near the kiddies' play area, was a brompton with a kiddies' seat on the back. was hoping to see how that worked out but unfortunately nobody came back for it while i was there.

anyone else have any unusual uses for a folder?


----------



## bonj2 (17 Oct 2007)

Does it have the capability to attach a black plastic bag to it, then I can use it as a BIN?


----------

